#   >    1.0.2  "  " 29.04.11

## _

,   ,      28.12.2010  190 "         ".

    "  "  1.0

        "  "  1.0   "  ",  1.0.



        ,      28.12.2010  191,  25.03.2011  33.

!     25.03.2011  33        .

       1.0.1.


       1.  .   ,  ""   ?

----------


## LD74

> ,  ""   ?


  ,       -       2011,     29 ,      .  , , ,      1  ,               ,   ,     1   ,          ,            ...

----------


## _

> ,       -       2011,     29 ,      .


      ,   ,    __  .         ...

----------


## 1

1 ?   ,    10    ,   .

----------


## LD74

> 1 ?   ,    10    ,   .


 :Wow:        ?   ,   ""?    ,       -   ?         ,    ,       -  ,  ,    .  ,    ?          " "    " ",  ,     ,       ,    "  ",           ?         ,             ,    " 1",   ,  "  "?

        1,            ,             .              2010,    -       .       1   ,    1 8           -  2011 ,          .                ,          .                           -     ,     ?

----------

LD74,            .       5       ,    - .       ,        ,    .

         1   .        1      "  ".     7.7  8, 1     .     .

----------


## dunpil

> ?   ,   ""?    ,       -   ?         ,    ,       -  ,  ,    .  ,    ?          " "    " ",  ,     ,       ,    "  ",           ?         ,             ,    " 1",   ,  "  "?


 ,        -    -        .

----------

> 1 ?   ,    10    ,   .


,      10   .     - (      )   .  
          .
   . 
,        .

----------


## adeich

> 1 ?   ,    10    ,   .


 ........  ......... 

     "",   .............
*LD74*

----------


## adeich

> ,        -    -        .


  ,            ....

    " ",

----------

8.2  .  -   .
 , -      ?
   .

----------


## Lacrimosa

> 8.2  .  -   .
>  , -      ?
>    .


        77  82,    77.   .

----------


## Ed2005

> 1,            ,             .              2010,    -       .       1   ,    1 8           -  2011 ,          .                ,          .                           -     ,     ?


5               .   4       -    ,         .  ,   ,   -     ,          ,  33      738 ,   ,  ,        8,     8   .

----------


## Lenushka

-      0503127,   ?       ,   ?        ?  :Wow:

----------


## Dunda

> 8,     8   .


  . 
     ??? 
         ????

----------


## adeich

> ??? 
>          ????


    "",      .   ""

----------


## Dunda

....      !!!
      .

----------


## Ed2005

,       ,   ,  ,   ,      ,     000.        :      109, 304.04  401 ,    000.   :      721 ?        ?

----------


## Dunda

[QUOTE=Ed2005;53280297]   :      109, 304.04  401 ,    000. QUOTE]

          ????

----------


## Zuzya

...    ...    ...      -...

----------


## _

> "",      .   ""


      ,    ,  , ,  1    ..

----------


## adeich

> ....,  1    ..


 http://partners.v8.1c.ru/forum/,  1     :Smilie: .    ,

----------


## Lacrimosa

.    .

----------


## adeich

> .


    .     ,

----------


## leniv

.         :Frown:         8.1       "     ".   ""   ?  :Frown:

----------


## adeich

> 


      (   - "  " - " ")   " " - " ".    " "

----------


## Lacrimosa

> .     ,


  " " ,     ,            ..

----------


## dunpil

> .                8.1       "     ".   ""   ?


    (, - )   " ".    .          .

----------


## adeich

> ...     ..


,   ?

    ?

----------


## Lacrimosa

> ,   ?
> 
>     ?


     .     ,  . 

:  -  -   .   -   -  .     - .

----------


## adeich

> ...     ,  . 
> 
> :  -  -   .   -   -  .     - .

----------


## Lacrimosa

> 


    . ?

----------


## adeich

> .... -  - ** ....


   ,  _......_

----------


## Borometr157

-,      .    1 ,          :Frown:

----------


## leniv

> " "


 -    :Frown: 




> .


, ,      " ",     ??




> .


 ? :Redface:

----------


## dunpil

> -   
> 
> 
> 
> , ,      " ",     ??
> 
> 
> 
>  ?


    ,       .  ,       ,    .

----------


## __

304.05 ?      201.01.   .      ?

----------


## __

20111 -205 205-401. 
  ,             162?

----------


## dunpil

> 20111 -205 205-401. 
>   ,             162?

----------


## __

.     .     ?

----------


## dunpil

> .     .     ?


,        :

:  1, 2, 3, 7.
:  2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.
:  2, 3, 4, 7.

..   ,

----------


## __

dunpil    !!

       .     ?
     162.     1.         .     .

----------


## dunpil

,   ,     162, ..  .     162-174     .         .     ,      .

----------


## dunpil

,    ,   :
http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...00/316656.html

----------


## lagodich

,  , -    "           20 000  40 000 .   100%".        ,      .

----------


## Ed2005

> ,        :
> 
> :  1, 2, 3, *7*.
> :  2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.
> :  2, 3, 4*,* 7.
> 
> ..   ,


,   ,  : "7"    ,    .
         "5"  "6".  -       "5"  "6"     ()  .

----------


## _

,  !
    8.2 ( 1.0.2)
1.        =1
2.     ?          .           01.01.2009  ...    ?

----------

,        .       ,   162,   -   =1  .

----------


## _

.         ,  =1   . .
!

----------


## slavahhh

8.1    ,         .       ?    ,     ConvBBU8_BGU8.htm

----------


## BorisG

> 8.1    ,


,      ,     . 
   ,      ?     ?

----------


## Zuzya

,     ... :Frown: ...  ...   ,   ,     8.2 ,    8.1...... :Redface:

----------


## Zuzya

,      ....,      ...   ...   ...      ...      ...      ...  ......       ...    ... :Frown:

----------


## slavahhh

> ,      ,     . 
>    ,      ?     ?


   .     .   ,      , .

----------


## Nick183

> ,      ,     . 
>    ,      ?     ?


          7.7   . ,      ,    .

----------


## Zuzya

,          ... :Frown:  :Redface:

----------


## Anton N.

.

----------


## Anton N.

> ,          ...


  7.7    ,     ...  ""...             . , , ** ,  8- ** .

----------


## Anton N.

"",        ,    .

----------


## Anton N.

> ,      ,     . 
>    ,      ?     ?


        ,       ,   ,      1..       ...

----------


## Anton N.

> ...  ,     8.2 ,    8.1......


    8.2

----------


## Ed2005

:  -           ,                    .     . -      ,   .     ,   1.0.3 .

----------

> . , , ** ,  8- ** .


,     ,    - ""...
     -     30         ... (  - 1  ).
     ,            ,            .   -            ,  .

          ,        ,      1  .
     ,      .

----------


## Holic

,           ,  , , ..,  1:   ? ,    ?

----------


## adeich

> ... -    ...,   1.0.3 .


 .           8,     100-150 , SQL .   ,    , , ...    8.2.14.439

----------


## Ed2005

> .           8,     100-150 , SQL .   ,    , , ...    8.2.14.439


,       ,   100-150 ,      1 .  :Wow:

----------

1.0.3

----------


## _

7.7   ?

----------


## Alex_A

> :  -           ....


   .

----------


## Ed2005

,   , ,  !

----------

8.2 (1.0.2)       ?   ,       ...  :Frown:   7.7    / ().

----------

.

----------


## adeich

> .       ?   ...   ...


 -  "" -  -  .  :Smilie:

----------

:Smilie:  
     /,  ?       ?

----------

> 8.2 (1.0.2)       ?   ,       ...   7.7    / ().


        ,     .      ,    .

----------


## adeich

> /,  ?       ?


    ?        / :Smilie:

----------


## Ed2005

-    : 
     ,           (     :...            :    ,     (),       ,     ..)?   ,              (ZRST), ,   ,       (    ).            (    ,   ,  ) -   .    ,   (, ,         ).

----------


## adeich

> -    :.


   ?   ,     TXZR090810,

----------


## Ed2005

TXZR110101.     .        .              .

----------

> TXZR110101.     .        .              .


,   -      "    ".  
       ,   -    ,   .

----------


## Ed2005

.
  ,    "    ", ,        -     .    -    .

----------

> ?        /


  :
_  1   " "  "() "  ._
      ...     ...

----------


## adeich

> :
> _  1   " "  "() "  ._
>       ...     ...


      "" "     .  -     .

    " "?      .

----------

=
   ...

----------


## adeich

> =
>    ...


  ?
  ?

----------

:
 201.11 205.31
      (   ,    )

----------


## adeich

> :
>  201.11 205.31
>       (   ,    )


,

----------

...
   ... ...  ...          ...        ...  .      ?

----------

205, 302 (     )?

----------


## dunpil

> 205, 302 (     )?


  ?   ,    ,           .

----------

-        .    -      ( ),           (((

----------

:Smilie:

----------

-   ?

----------

.
, ,        "  "?     ,   ,      ,   .  , ?

----------

,          (01.12.2010).     .        (        .)
  ,          .

----------

> .
> , ,        "  "?     ,   ,      ,   .  , ?


  ,  ""         ???        201  303.04 .

----------


## Analit

> 7.7   ?


,  .   645 7.7,       8

----------


## ger_and

[QUOTE=LD74;53275949] ...        " ",  ...

    ?  ,   .    ?

----------


## Jamo

.050130.     ?

----------


## dunpil

*Jamo*,

----------


## Zuzya

> *Jamo*,


 4.3.  ..   ... :Frown:

----------


## dunpil

> 4.3.  ..   ...


     -      (     2011.07.15)

----------


## Zuzya

> -      (     2011.07.15)


        ...   1...  ... 08.07.11  1.0.4.3...  ...?

----------


## Natalyagrom

> ...   1...  ... 08.07.11  1.0.4.3...  ...?


   users.v8.1c.ru

----------


## dunpil

*Zuzya*,    ,   ,     .

----------

